# Pfeil um ein Objekt fliessen lassen?



## julchen (21. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem und weiss noch nicht wie ich es lösen soll.

Ich möchte folgendes realisieren. Ich möchte einen Pfeil um einen Buchstaben fliessen lassen, so dass es aussieht, als wenn der Pfeil um den Buchstaben gebunden ist. Also es soll so aussehen, als wenn  sich der Pfeil um den Buchstaben wickelt und diesen einschnürt. Der Buchstab soll dann auch nach innen "gequetscht" sein, als wenn dieses durch den Pfeil gekommen ist.

Wie kann ich so etwas machen und geht so etwas überhaupt mit Illustrator?

http://www.medstabil.de/test/test_h.ai

LG
Holli


----------



## ink (21. August 2008)

Moin
Pfeil und wickeln könntest du über selbsterstellte Pinsel lösen.
Das "Zusammengequetschte" müsstest du händisch mit dem setzen und verschieben
neuer Knotenpunkte regeln, bzw über das selektiotieren der betroffenen Knotenpunkten
und dem "Verzerrungs- und Transformationsfilters".
Dieses lässt sich sicher auch über eine Aktion aufnehmen und wiedergeben.

mfg


----------



## julchen (21. August 2008)

Hallo,
kannst du mir mal ein Beispiel posten wie so etwas geht? Ich weiss nämlich nicht wie ich das ganze machen mit dem Pfeil machen soll und wie es grundsätzlich funktioniert. Oder weisst du ein Template oder tutorial wo so etwas in der Art beschrieben wird. Das mit dem H quetschen bzw. die Pfade anpassen bekomme ich hin aber den Pfeil?

LG
Holli


----------



## ink (22. August 2008)

Ich schau mir mal die Beispieldatei an.
Wollt eh noch n Tut über Pinsel machen, ist n zwingender Grund damit anzufangen 

Wo hakt es denn mit dem Pfeil?
Den definierst du einfach als neuen "Bildpinsel" und kannst ihn somit als Kontur
dem Pfad zufügen, dann hast keine Probleme mit ihn noch extra anzupassen.


----------



## julchen (22. August 2008)

Hallo,
ja da hakst ja schon. Als neuen Bildpinsel definieren und dem Pfad zuordnen. Hab ich noch nie gemacht und weiss nicht wie es geht. Es muss auch nicht dieser Pfeil sein, kann auch ein normaler gerader Pfeil sein. Hauptsache der biegt sich irgendwie um das H.

Ein Tut wäre super!!

LG
Holli


----------



## ink (22. August 2008)

Ok, wenn du n bissl Zeit hast mach ich n Videotut.
(Samstag wärs soweit denk ich, vorher gehts net)

Passt des noch?


----------



## julchen (22. August 2008)

Ja, auf jeden Fall. Wäre super.

Hier nochmals ein ungefähres Beispiel wie ich es vorhabe.

http://rapidshare.com/

Stellt dir jetzt mal den Pfeil vor der sich ganz eng um das H aus meinem Beispiel legt und somit der Eindruck entsteht dieser Pfeil würde das H einzwängen.

Aber ich glaub du weisst was ich meine oder?

LG
Holli


----------



## ink (22. August 2008)

Jau, ich weiss was du meinst.
Werd mich dann dransetzen und es verständlich erklären 

mfg


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

So, hab ein Tut in *.ai Form gemacht.
Erklärt die Grundzüge. (aufs Ergebnis nicht achten, hab das Augenmerk auf den Weg gelegt)

mfg


----------



## julchen (31. August 2008)

Hallo,
erst mal danke für deine Anleitung. 

Ich werds mal mit dem Pfeil probieren. Ich hab aber jetzt schon ein Problem mit dem Freistellen der Objekte. Ich möchte, dass es so aussieht, das der Pfeil drum herum geht. Weiss aber nicht genau wie ich das mit dem Pathfinder machen soll. Der obere Bereich des Bogens sollte hinter das H und alles andere sollte im Vordergrund bleiben.

Wie mach ich das? Wäre dir dankbar wenn du mir nochmal helfen könntes.

LG
Holli

http://www.assedo.de/pfeil_h.ai


----------



## ink (31. August 2008)

Moin
Dazu würde ich das H auseinander schneiden.
Und dann die entsprechenden Stücke so im Ebeneneditor anordnen, dass du deinen Effekt hast.

mfg


----------



## julchen (1. September 2008)

Hallo,
wie meinst du das mit auseinander schneiden? Mit welchen Funktionen dann und wie genau?

LG
Holli


----------



## ink (1. September 2008)

Moin
Ich empfehle erstmal einen Blick ins Handbuch.

(Folgendes setzt Flächen vorraus)

Um auf deine Frage zu antworten:
Schere, Messer, Radiergummi
(Radiergummi erklärt sich von selbst)

Mit der Schere setzt du dort Knotenpunkte wo du es teilen möchtest.
Damit löst du die Fläche in Pfadsegmente auf, die du hinterher auch wieder verbinden musst.
Mit dem Messer kannst du quasi durch die Fläche "schneiden".

Desweiteren hast du die Möglichkeit über den Pathfinder dein Problem zu lösen.
Pfeil und H markieren (vorher einmal eine Kopie erstellen) und auf "Fläche teilen" klicken.
Nun die überflüssigen Parts entfernen.

mfg


----------



## julchen (1. September 2008)

o.k. danke ich versuchs mal.


----------

